# Use laptop as monitor



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, my stupid Mitsubishi DLP blew a lamp last night. I need to set up some recordings (Like Sarah Connor Chronicles) on my DISH. So, can I use my laptop as a monitor? I know I can output DVI/VGA from it, but will it take DVI input?


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Does it have a video input? I've never seen one with that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Most laptops don't have an input. If you hook a slingbox to your DVR I don't see why you couldn't control it that way... and then you have a slingbox!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You would need a tuner card (rare in a laptop) fed from Tuner 2 in the receiver, assuming you have a 2 tuner box. I used my desktop as a monitor using a tuner card when my projector was in for replacement a while back.


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

USB hooked up tuners for laptops are available. Here is an example:

http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_usb.html


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

Another USB tuner (HD) with a CNET review:

http://reviews.cnet.com/tv-tuner-adapters/plextor-px-hdtv500u-mini/4505-9332_7-32412686.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Get a new lamp.


----------

